# Onslow County Animal Shelter, NC, White Female ID#A040008



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

KRISSY - ID#A040008

My name is KRISSY.

I am a female, white German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 2 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Jun 17, 2010.

This information is 1 hour old.Back​For more information about this animal, call:
Onslow County Animal Shelter at (910) 455-0182
Ask for information about animal ID number A040008

PTS date sounds like Friday 6-25-10!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Another assessment from the same wonderful volunteer who assessed the solid black female:

"All white female - mixed GSD. Smaller, about 50 lbs. Most likely mixed with GSD/Chow maybe. Fluffy coat. Found as a stray, wandering. Sweet & shy would be the best description. After about 5 minutes with me, she would let me touch her feet, teeth, ears. She is in heat very clearly. When they brought another small dog into the next run, she play bowed, jumped around and was much more open & outgoing. She is more comfortable with dogs then people. She did duck her head a couple times when I tried to pet her. By the end, she was fine. She is skinny, could use about 5-10lbs. Again, looks to be about 2 years old. I am 99% she has a flea issue right now, as you could see them on the outsides of her ears. She was very itchy. "
PTS date is possibly Friday.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

She is still listed, so she has gotten a one week stay of execution. Very sweet girl. Bump


----------

